# bike shop in Round Rock / North Austin area?



## Lance_work (Nov 12, 2004)

I've just moved to Round Rock and am looking for a bike shop that is reliable and has reasonable service rates. I'd like to get my bike tuned up (shifting is sloppy and it creaks), but don't know where to take it.

I know there is a place called Buck's Bikes in RR. I've stopped in when I have visited RR in the past, but never had any work done there.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## El Cheapo (May 13, 2005)

I have used Bicycle Sport Shop on Research in North Austin and they do excellent maintenance work. Bucks seems to be more of a mountain bike operation.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

For service, my wife and I have had good experiences with Spin City Cycling at the corner of Anderson Mill and 620. (If you're going from 183 to 620 on AM, take a left on 620, then a right into the mini-mall parking lot, spin city is on the right).

They have very reasonable rates and do nice work, and have had a good turnaround time.

http://www.spincitycycling.com/index.asp 
11416 RR 620 N., Suite K 
Austin, TX 78726 
(512)257-8775 

I've heard good things about Bicycle Sports Shop also.


----------



## shortyt (Mar 22, 2009)

Just curious, I might have a chance to move to the Round Rock area. Is there bike lanes etc. in the Round Rock area? Hows the riding?


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

There's a new triathlon store opening up there to, VO2 something or another...

Hmmmm...haven't ridden out there much ( I live in north Austin), but the city itself is quite small and can be biked through without much problem. I did a ride out there going on what I thought would be low trafficed country roads but was sorely mistaken, but there should be a fair amount of smaller roads out there that just need finding.


----------



## ti_litespeed (Oct 21, 2004)

*Riding in Round Rock? Not good*



shortyt said:


> Just curious, I might have a chance to move to the Round Rock area. Is there bike lanes etc. in the Round Rock area? Hows the riding?


There's not much support for road riding in Round Rock right now. I don't know of any bike lanes whatsoever. Traffic speeds are relatively high. City government seems supportive of organized outdoor activities like baseball, soccer, disc golf, and the like, in some nice parks, but no bicycling. There's a few neighborhoods that offer good in-neighborhood cycling though getting outside of them is a bit tricky. 
BUT the county roads inf rolling farmland to the east provide some excellent riding once you're past city limits. Check out http://www2.austincycling.org/rides/classic for the occasional R.R. ride.
There's also a good hike n bike trail to the west called Brushy Creek.
Georgetown, about 10 miles north, offers much better road riding. See http://www.cyclopathsoftexas.com/


----------



## SEABASS66 (Jan 13, 2009)

I would suggest either taking your bike to Bicycle Sport Shop, Nelo's, or Jack and Adams. I have never used Mellow Johnny's but I would think they would do good service. I have never known anyone to use Buck's for road service. Nelo's and Jack's would be my first two to suggest and then Bicycle Sport Shop.

As far as riding in Round Rock area. You may want to haul your bike a little west or ride down 1431 to Parmer area. Nice big shoulders and flat roads. If you want hills then 620, 360, and 2244 are great roads. I live out off of 1431 and lime Creek and love riding out 620. I have only ridden over in Round Rock area a couple of times. I tend to prefer going up to Georgetown area or west on 1431 when in that area.


----------

